# No knead Healthy 5 min a day bread



## LadyCook61 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've ordered the new book _Healthy Bread in Five Minutes a Day _by Jeff Hertzberg and Zoe Francois
The link has the recipe for it. 

Master Recipe for Healthy Bread in Five Minutes | KATU.com - Breaking News, Sports, Traffic and Weather - Portland, Oregon | Recipes


----------

